

Petition ask White House to allow DDoS attacks as form of Protest - vegasbrianc
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/10/ddos-petition/

======
bradleyland
Legal protest is not the act of preventing access, but being present as a
means to be visible or to be heard.

Try lining up outside your local Walmart forming a human chain that prevents
customers for entering or leaving. You'll end up taking a ride in the back of
a police cruiser.

------
jameswyse
_"It is, in that way, no different than any “occupy” protest. Instead of a
group of people standing outside a building to occupy the area, they are
having their computer occupy a website to slow (or deny) service of that
particular website for a short time."_

Sure, if it's opt-in. Most DDOS attacks come from botnets controlled by only a
few people and although sometimes they are used for protests or other good
reasons, it's simply too much power for one person to have.

Perhaps a website that allows people to 'join the protest' using something
like JSLOIC would be morally okay, as it would only have an effect if enough
people joined in. Really don't see this passing, though!

Example of JSLOIC: <http://cisko.fr/>

